# FSW - Occupation not list of eligible occupation-Need suggesstion



## Packiyaraj (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi, I hold a Diploma in Mechanical Engineering and working as a Manufacturing Engineer. My occupation can be best descriped as Mechanical Enginering Technician (NOC-2232) or Industrial Engineering Technician (2233). But 2232/2233 are not found in the lkist of eligible occupation. I am determined to migrate to Canada as FSW. 

Any suggesstion what can I do further? 
What is arranged employment? 
How can I arrange employment?

Note - I will anyway wail till May-2014 to see whether my occupation will become eligible. Appreciate any other suggesstions


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Packiyaraj said:


> Hi, I hold a Diploma in Mechanical Engineering and working as a Manufacturing Engineer. My occupation can be best descriped as Mechanical Enginering Technician (NOC-2232) or Industrial Engineering Technician (2233). But 2232/2233 are not found in the lkist of eligible occupation. I am determined to migrate to Canada as FSW.
> 
> Any suggesstion what can I do further?
> What is arranged employment?
> ...


You can arrange employment by applying to job openings, and if successful, then potential employer could apply for a Labour Market Opinion (LMO), if positive, then you will apply for Temporary Residence Visa (TRV) a for subsequent work permit at any Port of Entry (POE).

I trust your following post will already be answered here: Mechanical Engineer Jobs in Edmonton, AB | Indeed.com

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Packiyaraj (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for your response Mr.Animo
The link that you provided here is very useful

Thanks once again


----------

